# Cracked Horns



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

My Nigerian Dwarf *X* Pygmy doe has had crooked horns since the day we got her.... the other day, I noticed that she had managed to crack them. The crack starts by the crook on both horns, and goes down the horn about an inch to two inches... other than the medical tape wrapped around to keep them from splaying in a horrible mess, is there anything I can put on or give her to mend the cracks?  
I don't want them to continue cracking down towards her head, cause they would eventually crack through and bleed... right?


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2011)

This may sound weird but super glue.  Apply super glue (which is sterile btw) and then wrap the horn in tape to allow the glue to adhere.  After a couple of hours remove the tape and apply another layer of glue to the horn's cracked area as a sealant layer...watch her to make sure she doesn't rub her horns until the glue sets (in about 15 minutes).


----------



## kstaven (Sep 13, 2011)

Did that with a Hyacinth Macaw that cracked the upper mandible. He was cracking nuts later that day.

Dental acrylic works well for serious breaks if you have it on hand.


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2011)

Dental acrylic is great but tends to take a bit longer to set fully.  But excellent for really serious cracks.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 13, 2011)

You can get a UV reactive one that sets really quickly.


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> You can get a UV reactive one that sets really quickly.


Then wouldn't you need a UV "gun" too?  :/


----------



## kstaven (Sep 13, 2011)

That was the same question I asked the dentist. His answer was no. Just have the goat outside in direct sunlight or use a good grade grow bulb. He was right. shocked me how fat it set up.


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2011)

Well cool.  Learn something new everyday!  Thanks.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

Where can I get UV reactive dental acrylic?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 13, 2011)

z


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Where can I get UV reactive dental acrylic?


You'll need to ask your dentist for some


----------



## kstaven (Sep 14, 2011)

You can order it from some of the medical and first aid supply places up here. Not sure if the U.S. market is the same.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

I will check online and if I can't find any there, I will find a dentist(haven't had one since I moved, back in 1998 :/ )


----------



## kstaven (Sep 14, 2011)

Another option is THICK CA RESIN. Bonds in seconds and is unaffected by moisture. Any hobby shop that sells radio controlled planes will have it.


----------

